# Help improve my shots



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi guys. I remember somebody else uploaded a video a while back of their brewing technique and they got some helpful advice. I've been really working on my dosing and tamping but still seem to be getting visible issues from the bottomless PF. I'm messing about using different baskets a bit at the moment as well but would prefer to use my Synesso as it cost me a tennar







I uploaded this





 earlier on a bit of a spur of the moment thing so it's a bit naff. If it's no good I'll try and upload a better one. Any comments good or bad will be much appreciated as no real coffee guru has ever seen my work


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Whats the weight of the coffee and the weight of the extraction?

Looks to be running a little quick, could be fined up a wee bit

But more importantly - how did it taste?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

The weight of the coffee is 15.5g (I settled on this figure as I kept upping the dose until I found something that seemd to work ok) When you say weight of extraction do you mean the actual coffee that's poured out? If so I have no idea I've never done that but I'll give it a go if it will help at all. That particular shot was for my wife for a latte so I didn't taste it but I'd say it was pretty consistent with my normal espresso shots which range from I'd say 8.5 out of ten to 6 out of ten. You're right it was a little bit quick as I poured another shot straight afterwards same dose etc. and it finished in 21 seconds (Would I be right in saying you have to grind finer as beans mature? as these beans were well dialed in) I'm going to upload another one tomorrow but I'll pull the shot into a measuring jug for more info and weigh the extraction (if I'm on the right lines with that)

Thanks for your help Glenn. Did the pour tell you anything about my distribution etc?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Weigh the cup before you start, then weigh with the liquid

The difference is the extraction weight

Could be a number of reasons to need to grind finer (difference in temp/humidity/age of beans etc)

Lets see tomorrows video


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Glenn. Here's





 for you to dissect









I used a different basket (the one that came with the bottomless PF) as it's quite big I find I can shake it without dropping grounds everywhere.

Technical info: 16g of beans. Extraction weight 58.1g (I cut this shot slightly short as you'll see so the weight might not be any use) Plus I think I may have ground too fine now. I went a couple of extra notches to allow for the different basket which always pours quicker.

Beans are Blake Blend from Hasbean 14 days post roast (the last of them before I start on the Jailbreak mk1







)

Taste. Not bad 7.5 out of 10. Maybe a little bland for my taste but I have a very nooby pallet


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Second video looked much better

Try same again with a slightly firmer tamp

Didn't look to be too fine


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Glenn. I tried a few more shots today (with a firmer tamp) and have had some good results. The flow certainly seems better although puck is very soggy (can't have it all I guess). Incidently what kind of extraction weight should I be looking for with a double shot (roughly) Am I in the ball park?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you have a soggy puck then try adding a little more coffee

Try 17g then 17.5 then 18g and see if you can taste and view the difference


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I upped dose to 17.5g this morning. Visually it looked great. A small dark cone appeared underneath the portafilter and blonding didn't occur till much later in the shot (I definitely have to get out more). Regarding taste, at first I thought it tasted a little burnt. This was just the crema though that I don't usually care for anyway. The espresso itself was by far the best I'd made 9 out of 10. On the downside I still had a very soggy puck but I think this is down to the size of the basket. I could easily fit 21g in it. I can live with soggy pucks if I get espresso like this everytime









Thanks Glenn.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The standard Rancilio double basket may make a bit of difference too, as it is shallower than the Synesso basket you have.

Therefore less gap between the coffee and the shower screen for the coffee to expand in and will push up against the shower screen properly during the extraction, leaving a drier puck.

Same principle in force when using more coffee to reduce the gap

Good to hear it's improving though


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not trying to hijack the thread------ will a rancilio basket fit in to a Gaggia PF as I seem to have the same problem as Monkey.

Ian


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Not sure if a Rancilio basket will fit but found this double basket which is the same size on coffeehit


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Monkey, I think thats what I've got, it takes some filling and always leaves a soggy puck thats why I need a shallower one.

Ian


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I tried my original Sylvia basket earlier and dosed it with 16g and got a perfect dry puck then tried dosing my Synesso one upto 18g and got a dry puck with that as well. So it would seem that Glenn has hit the nail on the head (for the Sylvia at least) less room = dry puck. All I would suggest Eyedee is try dosing up a bit more and maybe drop Coffeehit an email to see if they can suggest a smaller basket.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Increasing the dose has tended to reduce soggy pucks for me.


----------

